# Cube4You Speedcube mod



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2010)

I own a c4u DIY speedcube as my main but it seems to lock up too much. I cant seem to get good times on it. Anyone have ideas on how to mod it?


----------



## metal_cuber (Nov 13, 2010)

by throwing in the garbage and buying a good cube


----------



## BigSams (Nov 13, 2010)

metal_cuber said:


> by throwing in the garbage and buying a good cube


-_-

I have one too but it doesn't lock up at all. Try loosening the tension maybe? Or sand interiors but that might be more damage than good.
Speaking of the c4y cube, anyone know if crc is compatible with it?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2010)

BigSams said:


> I have one too but it doesn't lock up at all. Try loosening the tension maybe? Or sand interiors but that might be more damage than good.
> Speaking of the c4y cube, anyone know if crc is compatible with it?



Loosening the tensions just seems to make it pop more. I dont know if crc is good with it but I lubed it with jig-a-loo.


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 13, 2010)

I shaved the edges of the corners and it helped a little bit.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2010)

Do you think it would help to do that off the edges too?


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 13, 2010)

antoineccantin said:


> Do you think it would help to do that off the edges too?


 
I never tried it but it doesn't hurt to experiment. The C4U cube was a good first speedcube but ultimately it is still a piece of crap XD;


----------



## avgdi (Nov 14, 2010)

I sanded the corners and put CRC in my C4U cube. It's decent, but I never use it.


----------



## Samania (Nov 14, 2010)

Try doing the Alpha V mod

It helps a little, but it won't really do much of a difference.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 14, 2010)

Samania said:


> Try doing the Alpha V mod
> 
> It helps a little, but it won't really do much of a difference.


Did you even bother to read the thread?


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 14, 2010)

If people are gonna say XXX cube is crap, then I'm gonna say Type B's are the best.
Point being, stop saying cubes are crap. They can be awesome to other peoples.

On Topic:
Don't loosen the tensions. Stupid idea. It's just going to lock up more. The cube performs best at tight tensions. Corner cutting isn't one of it's strong points, and it never will be, so loose the idea of loosening the tensions. Lube with Jig-A-Loo, then optionally, Maru lube, and it will be great.

Make sure all the tensions are even, this is a must, especially on a cube like this, because it's very sensitive to tensioning. It should be even to at least an eighth of a turn, but it should be to a sixteenth. 

A5 mod, or rounding the corners should help, but I don't recommend it. If you already did that, you might as well round the edges too.


----------



## splinteh (Nov 14, 2010)

If there was a bigger hole between the cubies, there would be less lockups. Sand the corners?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Nov 14, 2010)

this maybe


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 14, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> this maybe


 
Have to be a little careful with cutting the springs. Make sure they're all uniform, and make sure you don't cut too much, or else you'll have lockups.


----------



## towwdso (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a type cII cube4you.

It was good out of the box. But I tried to adjust the tension because it was very tight, and then it started to pop a lot.

Then I tightened it again, it was fine, but the time passed and the lube ended.

So I lubed it with silicone.

I adjusted the tension again and It cut corners 40 degrees. 1 or 2 degrees reverse corner cutting. =P

I tensioned like this: tightened the screws to the max. Then I loosened every face 90 degrees, until it was even. Then I checked the corner cutting, to make it equal on all sides and loosened or tightened.

This is the best it can get.

But I have to relube it and clean it every week... so much cube dust...


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 15, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> this maybe


 
How does cutting the springs help?


----------



## jukon (Nov 20, 2010)

I cant seem to find a cube4you original 3x3x3 from cube4you. My friend told me the path is hard to find. Can someone post the url to get it?


----------



## pcuber (Nov 20, 2010)

I just finished a mod for the Rubik's DIY and it turned out very nice. It could also be used on a c4y cube and be just as well or better. It's very similar to the AV mod but does a lot more to the edges and a little more to the corners. I do know it works but I'm just not sure about the c4y cube, but I believe it could. I still need to test it, but I may post it soon or next week when I have time.


----------



## zenzzzz (Nov 21, 2010)

My friend use cube4u and the corners are fI 

make it more loose and lube by haircoat 

His OH avg 16 sub 15


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought this was a thread on how to do a mod. Please put a question mark if you are asking a question.

You could try to sand down the inner sides of a corner, like the alpha-V mod. I would just recommend buying a different cube.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 21, 2010)

I've tried the alpha-V mod but it didn't do much so I'm sanding the edges.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 21, 2010)

jukon said:


> I cant seem to find a cube4you original 3x3x3 from cube4you. My friend told me the path is hard to find. Can someone post the url to get it?



There is a thread about that.


----------

